# Specification mystery



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

On page 155 of the May issue of MMM there is a "Secondhand review" Of an MH very similar to mine.
It is the same year, It carries the same name, Autocruise Pioneer Magellan BUT.

It has a different engine, Mine has a 2,2HDi this one has 2.0Hdi

It has a different MTLP. Mine has a 3300 MGW This on has a 3400MGW

I suppose the bigger engine might have been an option, but different MGW's? Were Atuocruise known for using diffenet chassis specs for the same model of MH?

I must admit I am a bit puzzled.

Tco


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I think that Autocruise CH were renowned for making each motorhome as individually different as they could  This was good and bad.   

The 2006 Starblazer, for example, was offered in four different specifications with the addition that any of those could have a 'cabover' bed pod; so that is *eight* possible variations on just that one model and they didn't all have the same heating system; hot water system; washroom system.................................... of course magazines do sometimes contain errors ......

Harvey


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Harvey. I just thought it strange that they would use different chassis for the same model.

Tco


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have a brochure for 2005/2006 Pioneer: I think yours may be a bit earlier than that but it lists the engine as '2.2HDI' and the Max mass as 3,400kg.

Also, I forgot that in addition to the *eight* models of Starblazer they also duplicated them *all* as Pioneers: so that'd be sixteen then: no wonder they got into a little bit of trouble! ........ shame

Harvey


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Thanks again Harvey. I guess the Pioneer and "Star" ranges had different levels of trim. I have not seen another one like ours out and about, maybe they didn't build that many.

Tco


----------

